# How Many Rbp To A 65 Gallon Tall?



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

Hey everyone, well I got really sick of my cichlids fast.. no offense to anybody who loves them and keeps them.. but I really didn't like them. They are 100% in the looks department but that's not all in after, else i'd stock like 2000 fancy guppies









So, I went to the local BA's and came home with four little baby RBP and a few other misc items. I could have gotten different ages/sizes but I wanted really really young ones so they can grow up together.

So, my tank is now currently stocked with 4 RBP and 1 pleco, and I am enjoying it a lot more already.

I use to have a black piranha, but I made a stupid decision and traded him for a reptile that ended up failing to thrive even under flawless conditions.. so that sucks hard (not a stupid decision because it was a reptile by the way lol).

I wasn't too happy with the black piranha either, I really liked him but he was not the type of fish I was after. He was extremely timid, he would finger chase but he would never eat in front of me in the few months to a year that I had him. Maybe once or twice.. but that's it.

So far, the four RBP I have are more vicious and less timid. They have already consumed 2 regular sized bloodworm cubes with me watching very close to the tank since I got them last night at 6pm. I am going to pick out the healthiest feeders from the pet store I work at and let them have a go at those soon, just so bloodworms are not 100% of their diet (I love offering variety!)

What else can I offer them for food?

About the setup, it's a 3ft long by 18 inch wide by 24 inch tall tank with a whisper x30 and soon a Marineland canister filter model c220 (I have the filter I just need to get a stand for the tank so i can actually get it running)

the tank has been running for months with not one fish dying as a result of anything but being killed by another fish (mainly guppies/minnows.. but one green terror unfortunately got bitten in half on the day I went to trade them.. which is really unfortunate for that GT







) so I am confident that it is completely established.

I was also wondering if I could add one or two more? Keep in mind they may have to stay in the 65 for a long long time which isn't too bad because it is much wider and taller than most tanks even though it lacks tons of length.

Thanks for any advice/help given! pictures and eventually video will be up as soon as I have time!


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

very cool. the tank should be fine...however i would not pick up any feeder fish...at that small they are pretty useless and are actually not very good even for full grown fish...stick with the blood worms and try getting them on Tropical Fish Food Pellets...find the smallest kind they have...TFFP offers a great balance of nutrients and are fairly cheap for the amount of food..


----------



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> very cool. the tank should be fine...however i would not pick up any feeder fish...at that small they are pretty useless and are actually not very good even for full grown fish...stick with the blood worms and try getting them on Tropical Fish Food Pellets...find the smallest kind they have...TFFP offers a great balance of nutrients and are fairly cheap for the amount of food..


Thanks!! so it would be okay to give them 1 or 2 more friends then?









I will definitely try to get them on pellets, I actually tried with my hikari floating carnivore pellets but they didn't care for them at all (i also did break them up into tiny little circles/pieces that they could have easily swallowed). but the bloodworms are on the surface and they go nuts for that so that is pretty odd lol.

I guess I will keep trying different things like sinking pellets and all that, and hopefully they will go for them.

Thanks again!


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

what size are they? if they are still really small you could get away with a 1 or 2 more in knowledge that they will prolly not all make it...i started with 8 dime size and i now have 3 at 6 inches...


----------



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

they are all like 1 - 1.5 inches long.. maybe less, im being a little generous lol

so yeah ill get 2 more and hope for the best! thanks


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

and get that canister up and running soon...the whisper 30 is not nearly good enough for that size tank


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

and post some pics... id love to see whatcha got


----------



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

yeah the whisper was being run with 1 - 2 other filters but i ended up removing them for various reasons, canister will be running shortly









I'll grab some pics a little later, gotta go do a few things first. Thanks!


----------



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

i kept 3 rbp's and 2 cariba in a 55 for 6 years with no problem. They ate gold fish and lived happy.


----------

